

Ask HN: would you use an API for managing ACL? - vsergiu

I find it hard to manage all the roles of an application on every platform and starting a new project I need to rebuild the same ACL over and over again. I looked for a cloud solution but could not find any and I am thinking of building one myself. So my question is would you use such an API, or would it be useful for you or your company?
======
johns
have you tried stormpath?

~~~
vsergiu
no, but I want to take care of user management myself and not store all my app
users in the cloud

